# speaking of cheap motor Chinese motor controllers



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

theonetruerat said:


> What's the consensus on this Curtis controller.
> 
> Any chance its the real deal or a knock off.
> 
> ...


It's probably a knock-off. I bought that exact auction, and the controller seems fully functional. I'm able to interface with it with a programmer, and it drives the motor properly. That being said, I have no idea if it will let out the magic smoke after a mile or two. Frankly, it's probably either fake junk or an extra run made illegally at the official factory, like most things that take a month and a half to arrive from China.


----------

